# Stilfser Joch und Goldseetrail, Erfahrungen bitte!!!



## cheakyboy (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumnutzer, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe da mal ein paar Fragen. 

ich möchte mir im Sommer einen kleinen Traum erfüllen und das Stilfser Joch hochfahren und dann über den Goldseeweg zurück nach Prad, von dort habe ich auch vor zu starten. 

Hat von euch schon mal jemand diese Tour gemacht? 
Laut Routenplaner sind das so ca. 70 Km, ich habe vor früh am morgen mit meinen MTB hoch zu fahren, damit ich vor 9 Uhr mit der Abfahrt beginne, da der Goldseetrail ja leider nur bis 10 Uhr befahren werden darf. 

Wie lange braucht man in etwa für die Auffahrt und wie lange für die Abfahrt?

Bin über jede Information und jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Christian


----------



## isartrails (26. Januar 2012)

cheakyboy schrieb:


> ich bin neu hier im Forum


Hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Prad - Joch 4-5 Std., Joch - Goldseetrail- Prad 2-3 Std.


----------



## cheakyboy (27. Januar 2012)

Ok Danke, mein Ziel war eigentlich unter 3.30 Std. bei der Auffahrt zu bleiben, aber das wird wohl ziemlich knapp wenn ich das so richtig gelesen habe


----------



## thof (27. Januar 2012)

Ohne Gepäck kann man es auch in 2h schaffen, wenn Du fit bist. Aber nimm doch den Bus hoch.


----------



## stuntzi (27. Januar 2012)

Oder fahr den Trail ab 16:00, da ists auch wieder erlaubt. Außerdem ist das Licht viel schöner und man hat kein Gehetze. Im Sommer ists doch ewig lang hell.


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2012)

meine Empfehlung wäre auch nach 16:00 Uhr, die Abfahrt möchte man ja auch genießen.


----------



## Hartleibig (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, ja, der Goldseetrail. Wird hier gehyped ohne Ende. Die Foto-Posings an exponierten und immer wieder gleichen Stellen sprechen Bände. Klar, das erste Stück ist sehr schön. Aber dann wird es doch recht schnell verdammt zäh. Mit den fetten Brocken dazwischen, einfach nur noch Schiebung. 

Eigenartig, dass davon keiner schreibt. Alles super Abfahrts-Helden hier. Klar, wenn man schon mal den langen Weg von Kiel oder dem Rheinland als ausgewiesener Downhiller bis dorthin gemacht hat. Dann muss man einfach den Goldseetrail in Gänze geil finden.

Meine Meinung: bis auf das erste Stück ist das Teil bis zur Furkelhütte zu 100% überbewertet. Wer in der Region richtig gut trailen und sein Können austesten will, fährt besser das komplette Madritschjoch zum Martelltal runter. Ähnlich spektakulärer Ausblick und wenn man es kann, tatsächlich komplett fahrbrar.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2012)

Ja Rob, aber wo wird hier was verschwiegen? 







Goldseetrail.......

Und der Herr ML RIDER wird wahrscheinlich den meisten Bergbewohnern auf dem Trail um die Ohren fahren.


----------



## verano (28. Januar 2012)

wir haben für die auffahrt etwas über 4h gebraucht. hatter allerdings auch schon 7h autofahrt hinter uns. ich denke, dass geht gut auch in 3h+ 
natürlich wurde die abfahrt in der vergangenheit ordentlich gehypt, was nichts daran ändert, dass sie tatsächlich sehr lohnenswert ist. und ja, es gibt schiebestücke... aber wo gibts die nich? 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartleibig (28. Januar 2012)

Klar, oben ist er einfach der absolute Hammer und immer eine Anreise wert. Wenn man den ausgeruht fahren kann, entweder nach einer Übernachtung oben oder einfach, weil man sich hat hochshutteln lassen, ist man wahrscheinlich auch konzentrierter und kann wahrscheinlich mehr fahren. Wir kamen damals jedoch um 17.00 an der Dreisprachenspitze an und hatten schon mehr als 2.500 HM in den Beinen. Von Bormio hoch über Torri Fraele und Borchetta Forcola und Umbrail. Der Anfang war der Hammer, aber am Ende, bei den fette Brocken und den Steilwänden zum Abgrund war die Power einfach raus, um noch mehr zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (28. Januar 2012)

wir sind am späten nachmittag rauf und haben in der tibet hütte übernachtet. am morgen dann rauf auf die dreisprachenspitze und ab...


----------



## gewitterBiker (28. Januar 2012)

@Hartleibig: Wie lange schiebt man denn in solch einem Fall?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Januar 2012)

Es sind immer nur kurze Stücke, nimmt aber doch den Flow.


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Januar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Es sind immer nur kurze Stücke, nimmt aber doch den Flow.


stimmt .. aber dann hat man wenigstens Gelegenheit mal ausgiebig rüber zum Ortler zu schaun ;-)


----------



## cheakyboy (30. Januar 2012)

weis jemand was passiert wenn man um 9 Uhr in den Goldseeweg einfährt und dann noch nicht punkt 10 Uhr an der Furkelhütte ist? Drücken die da ein Auge zu oder bekommt man eine anständige Geldstrafe?


----------



## stuntzi (30. Januar 2012)

Am Traileinstieg ist ein Checkin-Schlitz wo du deine Kreditkarte durchziehen musst. Wenn du die nicht um Punkt 10:00 durch den Checkout-Schlitz an der Furkelhütte ziehst, bekommst du automatisch einen Euro pro Minute aufgebrummt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheakyboy (30. Januar 2012)

und jetzt mal eine ernstgemeinte antwort???


----------



## beetle (30. Januar 2012)

Nach 10 werden außerdem die oben gezeigten und besagten "fetten Brocken" auf den Weg gerollt. Das kostet dann zusätzlich Zeit, was ein teurer Spaß werden kann.


----------



## isartrails (31. Januar 2012)

cheakyboy schrieb:


> und jetzt mal eine ernstgemeinte antwort???



Ernstgemeinte Fragen wären zur Abwechsung mal auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde doch eher so fahren, daß du die Abfahrt ab 16.00 Uhr geniessen kannst.
Die Abfahrt dauert wesentlich länger als eine Stunde, auch nur bis zur Furkelhütte.
Da ist mal ein Fotostop dabei, mal nur die Landschaft geniessen und so weiter.
Wir sind vor zwei Jahren runter gefahren, der erste Teil ist Landschaftlich der Hammer, du rollst auf den von Links nach Rechts hängenden Flanken immer leicht bergab und kannst den Ausblick zum Ortler geniessen, einfach genial.
Dann kommt das Fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvolle Teilstück zur Furkelhütte, wenn du da die notwendige Hinterrad Versetztechnik drauf hast und ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl hast, kannst du da Alles, ich wiederhole, Alles durchfahren und es macht einen Höllenspass. Der Trip lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, aber wie gesagt, fahre am Nachmittag ab, dann hast du Zeit und musst dich nicht hetzten.
Wir haben es übrigens noch riskiert, als der Weg gesperrt war und haben uns kurz vor der Furkelhütte ins Hemd gemacht, aber passiert ist dann gar nichts


----------



## Whitey (31. Januar 2012)

Man kann doch auch auf dem Kamm in die andere Richtung abfahren? Und dann mit dem Bus zurück? Der Goldseetrail ist vom Ausblick her genials. Anfangs total einfach zu fahren, dann kommen echt miese Stellen, am Ende wieder schön trailig und gut fahrbar. Die Auffahrt geht auch mit dem MTB in deutlich unter 4 Stunden - locker.


----------



## Hartleibig (31. Januar 2012)

Du fährst den Goldseetrail uphill und die Pass-Straße downhill  mit dem Bus?


----------



## Whitey (31. Januar 2012)

Nein Du fährst die Pass-Straße hoch von Prad und dann nicht zurück nach Prad sondern eher Richtung Bormio. Das haben wir beim Alpen-X gemacht aber ich erinnere mich nicht an den Namen des Trails


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2012)

Meintest du den Sentiero della Pace?


----------



## Whitey (31. Januar 2012)

Ja vmtl den Bildern nach zu urteilen. Ist allerdings fahrtechnisch auch nicht ohne


----------



## mumelter (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo... ich kann dir auch nur die Nachmittagsvariante empfehlen... wir haben den Stilfser Joch Radtag genützt um hoch zu kommen und sind dann in aller Ruhe den Trail zur Furkelhütte gefahren. Wie gesagt, der erste Teil super schön, dann mit einigen Schiebepassagen (Blockwerk oder Absturzgefahr) und dann das Zuckerstückchen der technische/flowige Teil zur Furkelhütte... dort haben wir den Weg Nr. 12 von der Prader Alm nach Gomagoi probiert... wir haben im INET nichts gefunden und wollten es halt einmal probieren... aber da haben wir uns echt ein Abenteuer eingefangen... so einen steilen und ausgesetzten Singletrail habe ich noch nie befahr... ähh teilweise geschoben (müsste so ca. S3-S4 durchschnitt sein gewürzt mit einer kurzen Klettersteigpassage)... wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob den schon jemand probiert hat und seine Meinung dazu hören... (aber nicht den Trail weiterempfehlen!!!!!) unten nach Stilfs wird dieser Weg echt ein super flowiger Singletrail...

Greets Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (31. Januar 2012)

Bin den Prader-Alm-12er im Sommer gefahren. Oben zu steil, da hilft alles nix. S4 mit gnadenloser Absturzgefahr. Ganz unten nach dem Drahtseil flowed er dann wunderschön aus, aber das ist nur das letzte Stück. Wirklich nicht empfehlenswert, ausser für Extremis die alles andere schon kennen und die grad auf Abenteuer gebürstet sind . Ich fahr das nächste Mal jedenfalls wieder wo anders runter.


----------



## Steirermen (31. Januar 2012)

Hier kann dir geholfen werden http://www.vinschgaubike.com/

Wenn schon Goldseetrail dann mit Shuttel hoch, (alles andere......)
Bis Furkelhütte wurde ja schon alles gesagt, (ich finde ihn jedes mal nur Geil)
Wir sind den Goldseetrail  bis jetzt nur am Vormittag gefahren, ohne jedlichen Kontakt von Fusstouristen. 
Zum Empfehlen ist auch der Trail von der Furkelhütte bis zur Glunseralm und dann den 24.  
Da ist alles drinnen was das Bikerherz höher schlagen läst.


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2012)

Ja, den 12er sind wir auch gefahren, bis zum Seil und dann wieder dannach.
Ist aber nur den technisch sehr versierten Fahrern zu empfehlen, die sich auch in S4 Sektionen wohl fühlen.
Der untere Teil wird dann wieder einfach und flowig, daß stimmt.


----------



## Willem12 (1. Februar 2012)

Trail is teilweise überwertet weil das Landschaft kaum zu überwerten ist.
Traumhafte koulisse.

Foto's gemacht mit morgensonne, +/- 10h, September. Abendsonne ist viel schöner. 

12er hab ich gebiked aber auch viel gelaufen...

Tip:  Nachmittags in September, aber nie ins wochende. In September gab es 4 biker und 1 wanderer bis zur Furkelhutte


----------



## bikeseppl (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBY5hzEBxbU&feature=related"]Goldseeweg am Stilfser Joch (Vinschgau) 1/2      - YouTube[/nomedia] und [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gKIFzKgHAw&feature=related"]Goldseeweg am Stilfser Joch (Vinschgau) 2/2      - YouTube[/nomedia] kannst du Eindrücke sammeln.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Februar 2012)

Ich stell die Frage mal hier denn ihr kennt euch in dem Gebiet ja gut aus.

Wir machen heuer wieder einen AX und werden irgendwo in richtung Trafoi übernachten.

Letztes Jahr sind wir über die Paßstrasse hoch, heuer würden wir gern auf nem anderen Weg nach oben.....
Habt ihr da vielleicht n Tip für mich??

Der Weg nach oben sollte allerdings nicht nur aus schieben bestehen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## verano (5. Februar 2012)

Ich meine von Trafoi aus gibt es nur die Straße oder schieben.


----------



## cheakyboy (25. August 2012)

In 14 Tagen gehts bei mir übrigens los, mal kucken wie lange ich wirklich brauche. Habe bis jetzt 20000 HM in dieser Saison gestrampelt, hoffe ich schaffe es so unter 4 Std. 

Schöne Grüße

cheakyboy


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Steirermen schrieb:


> Hier kann dir geholfen werden http://www.vinschgaubike.com/
> 
> Wenn schon Goldseetrail dann mit Shuttel hoch, (alles andere......)
> Bis Furkelhütte wurde ja schon alles gesagt, (ich finde ihn jedes mal nur Geil)
> ...


Ja, besonders weil man ab der Furkelhütte - naja, Sorry noch nicht ab dort, aber ab der Stilfserhütte - selbst zu Fußtourist wird. Ich trage mein Bike ja gern mal lange den Berg hoch, aber das war in meinen Augen be echt sinnlose Schufterei den Hang entlang! Der Goldseetrail ist echt schön, auch noch das Stück zwischen Furkel- und Stilfserhütte, aber dann wird es echt elend - wir konnten daher jedenfalls den letzten wirklich geilen DH runter von der Glunseralm ins Tal leider nicht mehr voll genießen, da wir echt Platt waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (26. August 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Ja, ja, der Goldseetrail. Wird hier gehyped ohne Ende. Die Foto-Posings an exponierten und immer wieder gleichen Stellen sprechen Bände. Klar, das erste Stück ist sehr schön. Aber dann wird es doch recht schnell verdammt zäh. Mit den fetten Brocken dazwischen, einfach nur noch Schiebung.
> 
> Eigenartig, dass davon keiner schreibt. Alles super Abfahrts-Helden hier. Klar, wenn man schon mal den langen Weg von Kiel oder dem Rheinland als ausgewiesener Downhiller bis dorthin gemacht hat. Dann muss man einfach den Goldseetrail in Gänze geil finden.
> 
> Meine Meinung: bis auf das erste Stück ist das Teil bis zur Furkelhütte zu 100% überbewertet. Wer in der Region richtig gut trailen und sein Können austesten will, fährt besser das komplette Madritschjoch zum Martelltal runter. Ähnlich spektakulärer Ausblick und wenn man es kann, tatsächlich komplett fahrbrar.


 
 100% Zustimmung
Landschaft grandios - bis auf die blockigen Stellen glatt wir der Etsch-Radweg - nur etwas schmaller, und dass ein Verlenkerchen/Verbremserchen fatal wäre - ich mochte das gar nicht. Das Stück Stilfser-Alm bis zum Einstieg 24 ist nix für Abfahrtsorientierte. Immer wieder 10 - 30 Meter hoch runter - Wurzelstufe und so weiter

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## mountainbikerit (28. August 2012)

Hallo aus dem Vinschgau,

also jetzt mal Ernst jungs, der Anstieg zum Stilfserjoch hat von Prad genau 1875 m und wenn und 600 - 700 hm/St fährst, was einem normal fitten Mountainbiker entspricht, haste gerne mal 3,5 Stunden mit Pausen.

Wenn du den ganzen Goldseeweg fahren willst (http://www.mtbmap.it/map/openlayers.php?zoom=route&id=119) dann bist du dort gerne mal 5 Stunden unterwegs einerseits weil noch 800 hm dazukommen andererseits weil du zu 80% auf Trails unterwegs bist.

Also mein Vorschlag, wenn du die Passstraße hochfahren willst, mach das gemütlich am ab Mittags, jetzt kommt eh die Zeit wo es in der Früh kalt wird, dann reicht die Abfahrt über den Goldseeweg bis zur Furkelhütte oder bis zur Stilfseralm, dann solltest du aber über den 11er runter.

Oder abends rauffahren, auf der Tibethütte übernachten und morgens den ganzen Goldseeweg genießen.

Und nochwas mit 10.00 Uhr: Sicher reißt dir keiner den Kopf ab, wenn du nach 10 Uhr unterwegs bist, es gibt sicherlich auch keine Geldstrafe, die Wanderer haben dann zu Recht die Möglichkeit, uns (es wird ja immer vergeallmeinert) Mountainbikern den Schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.

Wir Biker haben für euch gebürgt, und jeder Biker der nach 10 unterwegs ist, der fördert nur das Gemecker der Gegner dieser Zeitregelung, Auswirkungen inklusive.

Denkt immer an folgendes: Auf dem Weg führen Wanderführer des Nationalparks Gruppen, die grüßen zwar freundlich, erstatten aber Report. Ein anderes Mal zählt der Schäfer die säumigen Biker.

Am Ende wills dann keiner gewesen sein ...

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## Meri66 (28. August 2012)

2 h (gezeitet bis zur ersten Gondelstadion) mit geschiebe - aber das macht nix.... Goldseetrail ist ein kultweg, den muss man schon mal gefahren (erlebt) haben. Die paar Felsbrocken tun hier nix ab. Wenn du auf der Tibethütte übernachtets dann kannst du 7:30 Uhr locker am Einstieg losrollen .... bis 10 Uhr bist du auf jedenfall mit Photopausen an der Gondelstation.


----------



## gewitterBiker (29. August 2012)

Was mich wunderte als ich den Trail dieses Jahr unter die Reifen genommen habe war, dass ich kein Schild von wegen Nutzungszeiten für Mountainbiker gesehen habe. Ist das eine reine Forums-Information? In dem Link von mountainbikerit ist auch nichts dergleichen zu lesen, es ist nur eine Empfehlung vorhanden wegen "erhöhtem Wanderaufkommen".

Wir sind in den Trail um ca. 9 Uhr eingebogen und hatten bis zur Lift-Station 45 Minuten Fahrzeit und 45 Minuten Pausen. Im Teil kurz vor der Liftstation kamen uns 2 kleine Wandergruppen entgegen, die ausgesprochen nett waren. Ein paar Mountainbiker-Gruppen waren zeitlgleich mit uns auf dem Trail - leider haben sie nichtmal gegrüsst. Seis drum  
Meiner Meinung nach geht es auf dem Trail nicht anders zu als auf anderen schönen Trails, die auch Wanderer in Angriff nehmen (z.B. runter vom Madritschjoch). Mit Nettigkeit kommt man immer am weitesten und hat am meisten Spass.

Zum Trail selber: ich war auch überrascht wieviel im mittleren Teil (ich betrachte nur den Tail zwischen Einstieg und Lift-Station) nicht fahrbar ist wegen Felsbrocken. Der letzte Teil im Wald allerdings ist fahrtechnisch wieder interessant und spassig. Die Aussicht auf den Ortler ist natürlich die ganze Zeit atemberaubend. Ich habe schon flowerige Trails gefahren und fahrtechnisch viel interessantere aber der Goldseetrail bleibt trotzdem in sehr gutem Gedächtnis - als Gesamtpaket.


----------



## User85319 (29. August 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen, der obere Teil ist fahrtechnisch zwar nicht spektakulär, dafür landschaftlich um so mehr!

Aber warum liest man hier immer, der Mittelteil sei nicht fahrbar? Das ist doch höchst subjektiv... bis auf ein paar wenige Stellen, die den S4-Trial-Cracks vorbehalten sein dürften, ist doch bei fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik alles drin (Achtung: auch dies ist sehr subjektiv  )

Wir waren jedenfalls nach 16Uhr unterwegs, vereinzelt kamen uns oben noch Wanderer entgegen, welche allerdings alle überaus nett waren!

Ein zweites mal würde ich den Goldseeweg allerdings nicht fahren, da gibt es weitaus geilere Trails in der Region


----------



## xc_fahrer (29. August 2012)

Fahr keinesfalls am Wochenende, außer Du stehst auf regem Autoverkehr. Ich bin mit dem Rennrad mal an einem Sonntag rauf und 2 km vor der Paßhöhe in einem Stau gestanden. Da oben ist an schönen Wochenenden die Hölle los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (29. August 2012)

Am Samstag ist es wieder so weit... da ist der Stilfser Joch Radtag... da ist die Pass-Straße für den Motorverkehr gesperrt, somit hast du den ganzen Tag Zeit für die Auffahrt...

Greets Markus

PS: Nur die Wetterprognosen sind nicht so berauschend


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. August 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Aber warum liest man hier immer, der Mittelteil sei nicht fahrbar? Das ist doch höchst subjektiv... bis auf ein paar wenige Stellen, die den S4-Trial-Cracks vorbehalten sein dürften, ist doch bei fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik alles drin (Achtung: auch dies ist sehr subjektiv  )



Fahrbarkeit ist immer subjektiv. Aber ein unumfahrbarer 1m hoher Felsbrocken im Weg ist für 99% der Biker unfahrbar und es hat im Mittelteil einige solche Stellen. Solche Hindernisse sind garnicht in der S-Skala erfasst, da sie nur von Trial-Leuten gefahren werden können und auch nicht bergab gehen. Es ist wie ein Zaun, den überspringt auch (fast) niemand.


----------



## surftigresa (30. August 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Was mich wunderte als ich den Trail dieses Jahr unter die Reifen genommen habe war, dass ich kein Schild von wegen Nutzungszeiten für Mountainbiker gesehen habe. Ist das eine reine Forums-Information? In dem Link von mountainbikerit ist auch nichts dergleichen zu lesen, es ist nur eine Empfehlung vorhanden wegen "erhöhtem Wanderaufkommen".


 
Normalerweise steht tatsächlich ein Schild am Einstieg in den Trail. Momentan leider nicht, weil es jemand entfernt oder zerstört hat. Ein neues Schild ist aber wohl schon in der Planung.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## NewMaverick (31. August 2012)

mumelter schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist es wieder so weit... da ist der Stilfser Joch Radtag... da ist die Pass-Straße für den Motorverkehr gesperrt, somit hast du den ganzen Tag Zeit für die Auffahrt...
> 
> Greets Markus


 
Schneeketten nicht vergessen

http://www.skigebiete-test.de/webcams/stilfser-joch/passstrasse.3558.html


----------



## User85319 (8. September 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Fahrbarkeit ist immer subjektiv. Aber ein unumfahrbarer 1m hoher Felsbrocken im Weg ist für 99% der Biker unfahrbar und es hat im Mittelteil einige solche Stellen. Solche Hindernisse sind garnicht in der S-Skala erfasst, da sie nur von Trial-Leuten gefahren werden können und auch nicht bergab gehen. Es ist wie ein Zaun, den überspringt auch (fast) niemand.



Als wir im August dort waren, gab es nur einen dieser "1m hohen Felsbrocken"...
und den konnte man umfahren  hätte sogar den Videobeweis...


----------



## cheakyboy (8. September 2012)

Hi, 

am Montag geht es bei mir los, langsam bekomme ich etwas Angst vor dem Anstieg, aber da muss ich jetzt durch. 
hoffe ich bin bis 16 Uhr oben, so dass ich gleich in den Trail fahren kann. 

@metalfranke: wo kann man das Video den sehen, so von Franke zu Franke 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## cheakyboy (18. September 2012)

Also ich bin wieder zurück und ich muss sagen, die Auffahrt habe ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm. 
Zur Abfahrt kann ich folgendes sagen: Fahrbar ja, aber sehr schwierig mit Hardtail und 3 Passagen sind dabei, da muss man schieben, außer man ist wirklich ein PRO. 

Landschaftlich war der Trail spitze, Aussicht ein Traum, aber vom Flow her war es nicht so mein Fall, bis auf den oberen Teil. Mit einem Fully wäre es sicherlich interessanter und es wäre auch flowiger im kompletten Trail. Dennoch bin ich froh das ich den Trail gefahren bin um endlich mitreden zu können. Mir kam nach 16 Uhr auch kein einziger Wanderer entgegen.


----------



## _Alpennomade_ (19. September 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ja Rob, aber wo wird hier was verschwiegen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, weder fahren können, noch ist die Aussicht zugenießen. Das muss hart sein.


----------



## mountlynx (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

weiss jemand ob man den Goldseetrail noch fahren kann, oder hat es schon zu viel Schnee?


----------



## Frankentourer (17. Oktober 2012)

Guckst du Webcam Stilfserjoch! heute viel Schnee! Aber es wird wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

